# Cages with levels...



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

Does anyone have any idea where I can find a reasonable priced 3 level cage for my mice? Sookie, SHerbet and Scrambled Egg and Toast are outgoing the temporary cages I had them in and ideally I was looking for a three level cage like I have for Charlie and Marx ORANGE HAMSTER CAGE~3 STOREY!~Brand New~House~Wheels ! on eBay (end time 27-Jul-09 09:02:00 BST)

However, no one on Ebay has this anymore! They only have the two level version and it won't be as much fun for them. I have been looking at the Imac Fantasy but it is going to cost way more for three layers than the one I have and I'd like to get the cages now!! I'm so impatient!! (Plus I don't think I can afford two Imac base units and four additional levels as the two lots of mice can't live together!!)

So, does anyone have any suggestions where I might find a similar cage or a good quality three level cage? Please? Some one? Anyone?


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

zany_toon said:


> Does anyone have any idea where I can find a reasonable priced 3 level cage for my mice? Sookie, SHerbet and Scrambled Egg and Toast are outgoing the temporary cages I had them in and ideally I was looking for a three level cage like I have for Charlie and Marx ORANGE HAMSTER CAGE~3 STOREY!~Brand New~House~Wheels ! on eBay (end time 27-Jul-09 09:02:00 BST)
> 
> However, no one on Ebay has this anymore! They only have the two level version and it won't be as much fun for them. I have been looking at the Imac Fantasy but it is going to cost way more for three layers than the one I have and I'd like to get the cages now!! I'm so impatient!! (Plus I don't think I can afford two Imac base units and four additional levels as the two lots of mice can't live together!!)
> 
> So, does anyone have any suggestions where I might find a similar cage or a good quality three level cage? Please? Some one? Anyone?


Sorry, I'm not allowed to even look at Ebay anymore, hope you find a nice one soon though.


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> Sorry, I'm not allowed to even look at Ebay anymore, hope you find a nice one soon though.


I wonder why you aren't allowed to look at ebay?

:idea: Oh! I remember! Naughty you buying all those "spare" cages and them filling them! :lol:

Thanks for posting, fingers crossed I find something as I'm running out of ideas and they are having more fun in the tiered cages than in the bin cages I made (snobs!)


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

does anyone even know where I can get a cheaper Imac? Some one has one cheap on ebay but it's collection only :sad: seller won't respond to my email about posting it. Rotter.


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

zany_toon said:


> does anyone even know where I can get a cheaper Imac? Some one has one cheap on ebay but it's collection only :sad: seller won't respond to my email about posting it. Rotter.


have a look on ad trader or yeller....

Maybe gumtree...

Where abouts are you?


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

I'm 40 miles outside of Glasgow! Tried Gumtree and nearest cage was a cambridge in Edinburgh which is almost 2 hours away :sad: Also checked on ad trader and freecycle. Nobody in Scotland has anything nice *stomps feet*!!!


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

zany_toon said:


> I'm 40 miles outside of Glasgow! Tried Gumtree and nearest cage was a cambridge in Edinburgh which is almost 2 hours away :sad: Also checked on ad trader and freecycle. Nobody in Scotland has anything nice *stomps feet*!!!


preloved???


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

About 40 miles south of Glasgow. Tried ad trader and gumtree already. Only cages I can get is a habitrail or rotastack which are no good. Or a cambridge cage in Edinburgh - about 2 hours away!!


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

Tried preloved too. Having no luck :sad:


----------



## ashleighhhhh (Jul 8, 2009)

zany_toon said:


> Tried preloved too. Having no luck :sad:


aww.. sorry about that. :sad: :sad:
I will keep an eye out though and let you know if I find anything! I'm going to be searching UK websites anyways, while I'm searching for a Hamster Heaven!


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

ashleighhhhh said:


> aww.. sorry about that. :sad: :sad:
> I will keep an eye out though and let you know if I find anything! I'm going to be searching UK websites anyways, while I'm searching for a Hamster Heaven!


I'll keep looking for your hamster heaven if you look for a cage for me!!


----------



## ashleighhhhh (Jul 8, 2009)

cambridge? (they don't say the postage so you might have to ask)Hamster cage on eBay (end time 30-Aug-09 17:20:36 BST)

EDIT: Of course I'll help you!!  I'm always on ebay anyways  and mainly because your nice enough to be helping me


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

Has anyone yet suggested making a bin cage to save the expense etc? You can extend it and everything if it's too small 

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

Akai-Chan said:


> Has anyone yet suggested making a bin cage to save the expense etc? You can extend it and everything if it's too small
> 
> Peace
> Akai-Chan


Do you remember who sent you step by step instructions for a bin cage ?:001_tt2:

I had thought about it but couldn't work out how to put levels in and didn't thinkt that it would work if I tried to convert a set of plastice drawers - they also wouldn't be tall enough for a silent spinner.

The Bin cages were actually a little expensive as no one around here has suitable wire. The only wire I could get for the front that was small enough was the stuff for making radiator covers. Not cheap!!


----------



## ashleighhhhh (Jul 8, 2009)

How about this one?
BRATZ HAMSTER HOUSE(CAGE) BRAND NEW IN BOX on eBay (end time 08-Sep-09 19:00:00 BST)

JK!!

Did you see the Cambridge I posted? I wasn't sure if you wanted one like that or not?


----------



## ashleighhhhh (Jul 8, 2009)

I found it!
3 Floor Orange Hamster Cage with Wheel & Tubes. on eBay (end time 05-Sep-09 21:16:16 BST)


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

I posted that on completely the wrong thread :blushing: Meant to post it on Ashleighs thread!

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## ashleighhhhh (Jul 8, 2009)

Akai-Chan said:


> I posted that on completely the wrong thread :blushing: Meant to post it on Ashleighs thread!
> 
> Peace
> Akai-Chan


For the bin cage??
Yes someone has but I personally don't like them
and if i were to find a good one on ebay or somewhere then I could pay the shipping quite easily 
I almost have it sorted out now


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

Yipee!! Thanks for finding the cages!! I put bids on both the three level one and the cambridge one last night so fingers crossed. And I'll keep looking for the hammie heaven at a cheaper price!


----------



## SassyH (Aug 18, 2009)

i have a 3 tier perfecto tank for sale, that hammies seem to quite like but u live so far away :-(


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

I think eastbourne to scotland is a bit of a trek  Stupid huge country >_<

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## ashleighhhhh (Jul 8, 2009)

zany_toon said:


> Yipee!! Thanks for finding the cages!! I put bids on both the three level one and the cambridge one last night so fingers crossed. And I'll keep looking for the hammie heaven at a cheaper price!


No Problem 
Good luck on getting the cages!!

EDIT: Just looked at the cambridge and it ended did you get it??
no one else has bid on the orange one though


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

ashleighhhhh said:


> No Problem
> Good luck on getting the cages!!
> 
> EDIT: Just looked at the cambridge and it ended did you get it??
> no one else has bid on the orange one though


Some one outbid me in the last 10 secinds on the cambridge. 
On the bright side, I am winning the orange one just now and some one has a pink one full of toys my mice can use who said she will post it!! Hooray!!!

Rep coming to everyone!!


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

SassyH said:


> i have a 3 tier perfecto tank for sale, that hammies seem to quite like but u live so far away :-(


Living in Scotland sucks!!! Can't get any good stuff!! I have the perfecto cage for the 5 girls and I got it from [email protected] - £70?!?!?! Now really furious as some one has one on freecycle for free and I don't have room for it unless I get rid of one of the fish tanks!!


----------



## ashleighhhhh (Jul 8, 2009)

zany_toon said:


> Some one outbid me in the last 10 secinds on the cambridge.
> On the bright side, I am winning the orange one just now and some one has a pink one full of toys my mice can use who said she will post it!! Hooray!!!
> 
> Rep coming to everyone!!


oops.. just asked on the other thread if you won any 

How big is the pink one??

hah, your mice will be in heaven!!


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

zany_toon said:


> Some one outbid me in the last 10 secinds on the cambridge.
> On the bright side, I am winning the orange one just now and some one has a pink one full of toys my mice can use who said she will post it!! Hooray!!!
> 
> Rep coming to everyone!!


hehe i won a cambridge the other day for £1.20 

I get it on friday..

Does the rep include me?????


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

srhdufe said:


> hehe i won a cambridge the other day for £1.20
> 
> I get it on friday..
> 
> Does the rep include me?????


Rep will include you yes! It will be tomorrow as silly petforums have said I've given out too much rep today!!


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

zany_toon said:


> Rep will include you yes! It will be tomorrow as silly petforums have said I've given out too much rep today!!


hehe yay


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

ashleighhhhh said:


> oops.. just asked on the other thread if you won any
> 
> How big is the pink one??
> 
> hah, your mice will be in heaven!!


Size: W: 40cm x D: 26cm H: 53cm
I have an orange one just now and had to split it in two so Charlie and Marx have two layers and Scrambled Egg and Toast have one layer. It's great fun seeing them charge about the different layers. Also means that Scrambled Egg and Toast will have more space. I think Toast has developed OCD as he is forever grooming Scrambled Egg - I really don't want it to turn to barbarism hence the rush in getting the cage sorted out! Also going to use one of the three layered cages for Sookie and Sherbet as they are sharing a hanitrail mini just now as a temporary home.
Still need to look for another cage for the 5 girls for when they go on holiday though...


----------



## ashleighhhhh (Jul 8, 2009)

oh I see, more cage shopping then? 
Hahh my rats always pounce on eachother and pin eachother down for grooming 

EDIT: one more questions 
are you getting both the orange and pink one?


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

ashleighhhhh said:


> oh I see, more cage shopping then?
> Hahh my rats always pounce on eachother and pin eachother down for grooming
> 
> EDIT: one more questions
> are you getting both the orange and pink one?


Orange one doesn't finish for another 5 days or so but I am currently winning! I have bought the pink one and already have an orange one! So more cage shopping needed!! When the 5 girls went on holiday to Dundee the loved their three tiered cage. They did however bring all their bedding down from the top layer and up from the bottom layer to the middle to make a huge bed that meant that you couldn;t see anything at all except bedding. Would have been funny if they didn't have the habit of putting the bedding up against the water bottle...

Re the grooming: Toast is twice the size of Scrambled Egg and Scrambled Egg is a rather poorly runt (when I got him from silly pet shop they thought he was a she and his tail was so skinny i could see all the bones) and his coat is only just growing in properly. His skin was flaky but has just healed so I really don't want to encourage Toast to continue grooming him when he is just getting better!!


----------



## ashleighhhhh (Jul 8, 2009)

zany_toon said:


> Orange one doesn't finish for another 5 days or so but I am currently winning! I have bought the pink one and already have an orange one! So more cage shopping needed!! When the 5 girls went on holiday to Dundee the loved their three tiered cage. They did however bring all their bedding down from the top layer and up from the bottom layer to the middle to make a huge bed that meant that you couldn;t see anything at all except bedding. Would have been funny if they didn't have the habit of putting the bedding up against the water bottle...
> 
> Re the grooming: Toast is twice the size of Scrambled Egg and Scrambled Egg is a rather poorly runt (when I got him from silly pet shop they thought he was a she and his tail was so skinny i could see all the bones) and his coat is only just growing in properly. His skin was flaky but has just healed so I really don't want to encourage Toast to continue grooming him when he is just getting better!!


Oh I see, well I do hope you win the orange one aswell!!
aww poor Scrambled Egg, hope he fully recovers!!


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

ashleighhhhh said:


> Oh I see, well I do hope you win the orange one aswell!!
> aww poor Scrambled Egg, hope he fully recovers!!


Same here! He is looking so much better now than when I got him - his eyes are nice and shiney now and he comes out to sniff (and nibble!!) my fingers whenever I go o the cage so is getting friendlier as well


----------



## ashleighhhhh (Jul 8, 2009)

aww, thats good!
May I ask do you know how long it takes for a mouse to come out and sniff and not run away?


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

ashleighhhhh said:


> aww, thats good!
> May I ask do you know how long it takes for a mouse to come out and sniff and not run away?


Seems to depend on the mouse. Sookie has taken two weeks (Sookie is Scrambled Egg and Toast's siser) and Sherbet and Charlie still won't come out unless I grab them (they like being handled but don't like being picked up!) My other mice were all babies (one week old :lol when I got them so they didn't get an option after they opened their eyes. I now just need to walk past their cage and they all come running to crawl on my arms! Marx on the other hand has taken about a month and is still a little dubious but he's fat so I can grab him. you need a lot of patience. Best bet is to rub your hands in their bedding and just sit with your hand in the cage while watching tv or something and they eventually come over because they are so noisey.


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

I love your meeces names ZT.


----------



## ashleighhhhh (Jul 8, 2009)

zany_toon said:


> Seems to depend on the mouse. Sookie has taken two weeks (Sookie is Scrambled Egg and Toast's siser) and Sherbet and Charlie still won't come out unless I grab them (they like being handled but don't like being picked up!) My other mice were all babies (one week old :lol when I got them so they didn't get an option after they opened their eyes. I now just need to walk past their cage and they all come running to crawl on my arms! Marx on the other hand has taken about a month and is still a little dubious but he's fat so I can grab him. you need a lot of patience. Best bet is to rub your hands in their bedding and just sit with your hand in the cage while watching tv or something and they eventually come over because they are so noisey.


So you do think it is possible to make a mouse that my sister has had for about 1.5-2 months friendly?I feel so bad for the poor think 
I did find it a huge tank though! I might just steal it and say it ran away or something.. then just lock my door..


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Mice are very easy to tame, I start by holding their tails when they are sitting in my hand, that way they can't run off, then make their time with you very pleasurable, mine like to be stroked gently with the back of my finger.Everntually they will associate you with a nice experience and want to come to you. Mine are so tame that when Sugar escaped recently and found her way under the floorboards I just put my hand through a hole and called her and she climbed on my hand.


----------



## ashleighhhhh (Jul 8, 2009)

Ok, I shall try, this is my sisters mouse and she doesn't even take care of him! 
and she only takes him out when people are here so she can show him off.. so I'm trying to get her to give him to me!


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> I love your meeces names ZT.


Glad you like! Shoud have seen the weird look the vet gave me when I took Scrambled Egg and Toast in. Surprisingly enough they didn't shout their names into the reception area!!


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

ashleighhhhh said:


> So you do think it is possible to make a mouse that my sister has had for about 1.5-2 months friendly?I feel so bad for the poor think
> I did find it a huge tank though! I might just steal it and say it ran away or something.. then just lock my door..





thedogsmother said:


> Mice are very easy to tame, I start by holding their tails when they are sitting in my hand, that way they can't run off, then make their time with you very pleasurable, mine like to be stroked gently with the back of my finger.Everntually they will associate you with a nice experience and want to come to you. Mine are so tame that when Sugar escaped recently and found her way under the floorboards I just put my hand through a hole and called her and she climbed on my hand.


As TDM says, it shouldn't be a problem. It just needs a little patience when they are that age. Charlie, Marx, Sookie, Sherbet, Scrambled Egg and Toast were all 8 - 10 weeks old when I got them. They are easier to tame when very young (Tails, Fidget, Daisy, Mintola and Kissifur all jump on me when I open their cages as they were only 2 weeks old when they started being handled.) Try tempting it with a treat - mine love cat and dog biscuits (either gravy bones or the little Whiskas pockets with the meaty centre)


----------



## ashleighhhhh (Jul 8, 2009)

zany_toon said:


> As TDM says, it shouldn't be a problem. It just needs a little patience when they are that age. Charlie, Marx, Sookie, Sherbet, Scrambled Egg and Toast were all 8 - 10 weeks old when I got them. They are easier to tame when very young (Tails, Fidget, Daisy, Mintola and Kissifur all jump on me when I open their cages as they were only 2 weeks old when they started being handled.) Try tempting it with a treat - mine love cat and dog biscuits (either gravy bones or the little Whiskas pockets with the meaty centre)


Oh wow.. My sister went to a friends for a sleep over and I took it out and was playing with it and it started to come up to me from in its cage!
.. then my sister came home and walked in her room so I followed, and she went up to the cage because he was on the wheel and stuck her hand in and he ran away.. then she left again and I put my hand in the cage and he came.. hahaa.. but now thats its been a couple days his cage stinks and my mom wants him to die I think I may actually have to steal him


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

Yipee!!!
Finally got cages sorted out!!
The three tiered one on ebay fell through because the seller didn't notice a mose kiling sized chip in the base.

On the bright side, the three tiered cage was going to cost £30 inc postage - look at what I ended up with instead for just an extra £10! 
HAMSTER CAGE on eBay (end time 12-Sep-09 09:04:22 BST)
Cage for small pets hamster mice rats on eBay (end time 10-Sep-09 21:29:49 BST)
So Scrambled Egg and Toast will get one of them, I will use the other one for the girls when they go on holiday to Blairgowrie and I can buy the extra levels as I can afford them!
And for Sookie and Sherbet they now have the following: FOP Dixie Natura Hamster Cage on eBay (end time 06-Sep-09 19:21:19 BST)
I'm not as happy with their cge but had to make a compromise as they love the mushroom in their habitrail mini. I'm going to attach their old cage to this new one so that they have the space i want.

So happy!!!


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

zany_toon said:


> Yipee!!!
> Finally got cages sorted out!!
> The three tiered one on ebay fell through because the seller didn't notice a mose kiling sized chip in the base.
> 
> ...


Congrats  
I did wonder who outbid me on the first imac


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Spoilt mousies that is all I have to say on the matter.


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

srhdufe said:


> Congrats
> I did wonder who outbid me on the first imac


Sorry!!!  Didn't know it was sme one I liked or I might have let you away with it!


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> Spoilt mousies that is all I have to say on the matter.


Very! The mice cost me a fortune - I'm spending £10 a week on bedding and 90% of their daily food is from Holland and Barrett. Here's to how much it will cost me on bedding by the time I get the new cages! My poor bank balance :crying:


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

zany_toon said:


> Sorry!!!  Didn't know it was sme one I liked or I might have let you away with it!


hahahaha thats ok... i was only feeding my cage addiction


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

zany_toon said:


> Very! The mice cost me a fortune - I'm spending £10 a week on bedding and 90% of their daily food is from Holland and Barrett. Here's to how much it will cost me on bedding by the time I get the new cages! My poor bank balance :crying:


Yeah but you get it all back in the smiles they bring.


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> Yeah but you get it all back in the smiles they bring.


Definitely! I might need to start eating into my emergency animal fund this month to get them levels for the Imac. They're gonna have so much fun!


----------



## ashleighhhhh (Jul 8, 2009)

Congrats!!!!!!!!!
Now I just have to look out for my Hamster Heaven... If one ever shows up!!
I still can't believe the other person!
But I am very happy for you and your mice!!!!!


----------

